# Ku'Gath the Plaguefather



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

*Ku'Gath the Plaguefather*
Games Workshop miniatures, Pro4-level, NMM. Vote on *CMON*.
*Post on MadFly-Art*.
*Post on Facebook*.
Painted by: Yaroslav Bozhdynsky

















































Comments and votes are welcome


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

A really good looking model. A nice choice of colours for the skin. A good change from the normal greens used on nurgle.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Vomitously Epic!
Just what I expect of the servants of Papa Nurgle.


----------

